# uninstall internet explorer



## jrl (May 3, 2003)

I am a new Mac user and have installed Mozilla.  I would like to uninstall Internet Explorer 5.2 but cannot figure out how.

Any suggestions???

Thanx,
Jill


----------



## Arden (May 3, 2003)

In Applications, drag the IE icon to the trash.  Then drag the icon out of the Dock.

Do you come from Windows?  Because here in Macland, we don't do stuff quite the same.  We know that all we have to do to clean up after ourselves is to put our mess in the Trash, rather than running some complicated Uninstall method involving the ilk of custodians, maids, vacuums, etc.  We also treat our new members with a great deal of respect.  Welcome to Macland, Jill!  We hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## adambyte (May 3, 2003)

Agreed. Welcome. Ain't owning a Mac lovely? 

Hey, check THIS out: Make an "alias" (or as Windows calls them, shortcuts) using the File menu. Then move the original item. The alias still follows and finds the document. Ain't life grand?


----------



## Arden (May 3, 2003)

That doesn't answer her question...

...which is okay because I already did!

Doesn't 9 do that too?

Woot, post #500!  I should save this post for Herve's B&G, to get a cider or something to commemorate, but you only live once.

Aah, my bungie cord's been cut!

I'm sorry, it's 02:52 as I write this and my eyes are buggering out of my skull.  Please bear with my exaggerated odd sense of humor.


----------



## toast (May 3, 2003)

Odd ?


----------



## Giaguara (May 3, 2003)

Trashing the Explorer application (from the folder Applications) is enough. There might also be some prefernce files for it - search for explorer in finder. The preferences should probably be in ~ (that is home) / Library / Preferences folder, and the name contain explorer. So probably com.microsoft.explorer.plist - you can delete those (only those for explorer) if you want, but it won't make real difference. Those files are really small so they'll leave maybe 20 k of old files to your mac. They won't hurt you anyway.
Welcome to the mac world.


----------



## bobw (May 3, 2003)

Drag the application to the trash as stated above.
Then go here;

user>library>preferences

Drag the *Explorer folder* to the trash. Drag *com.microsoft.explorer.plist* to the trash.

That's it.


----------



## toast (May 3, 2003)

A computer where you can trash MSIE in a couple of steps is a good computer.


----------

